# What to do with all your ribbons...



## Quossum

Wasn't sure where to put this, really, but I thought you might enjoy seeing it.

What is this odd object?



It is a crate cover, made with a plethora of ribbons earned in Agility shows over the past *ahem* many years.

Here it is in action:



And here's a closer view of the front, so you can see some of the ribbons, including Gimble's Nationals Clean Round ribbon and some New Title ribbons.



This took me a long time to finish, and it threw me some loops along the way for sure. Definitely a learning experience. I can't wait for the January shows now, to bring it out in public!

Cavon, are you seeing this? I'm sure you have enough ribbons to create a SPOO-SIZED crate cover (or king sized quilt, if you've a mind to)! :laugh:

--Q


----------



## Chagall's mom

That is BRILLIANT *Q*, something so few can achieve the ribbons to do!! I am really wowed!! :adore::adore::adore::clap2::clap2::clap2::thumb:


----------



## N2Mischief

That is awesome!!! If I created one with Misha's ribbons it would be hamster sized! lol She has 2! You should be very proud and it is very impressive!


----------



## outwest

Wow! That is gorgeous! You even kept the yellows. he he he.  Mine are all in a shoe box and I certainly don't have enough to do that with them. This is about the best thing I have seen to do with ribbons. I wouldn't be surprised if you didn't get some requests from others. You are going to get a lot of attention with that.


----------



## jlf45764

That is sooo cool and beautiful! 

*Congratulations* on winning all those ribbons!


----------



## LEUllman

Just amazing, both in concept and materials used. It's going to cause a sensation!


----------



## cavon

OMG!!!! It's GORGEOUS!!!! Creative minds never cease to amaze me! That's a whole lot of winning to be so very proud of! You are going to get TONS of orders when you debut that beautiful cover at the trials in 2014. AMAZING!!!


----------



## Fluffyspoos

That is SO COOL! WOW! Congrats on all of those awesome ribbons! Also, congrats on your skill like dang.


----------



## Quossum

Haha--I'm already anticipating the chorus of "can you make me one?"'s...and yea, the answer shall be No, once was enough, thankyouverymuch! It caused such trauma in its making that Mr. Sugarfoot Jones will be very lucky if *he* gets anything similar. (Yes, there's still a shoebox full of ribbons just waiting for the next project. With three dogs' Agility careers and Sugar's just starting thst's a whole lotta ribbons.) I'm thinking of making a wall hanging next, maybe incorporating photo transfers of all the dogs. We have a blank wall spot that would be just perfect!

--Q


----------



## MollyMuiMa

Fantastic! Being a 'sewer', I know how much time and effort that took! Just getting it laid out must have had you having coniption fits!!! I can appreciate all the work in making such a beautiful thing!!!! Again, BEAUTIFUL WORK! I also agree a wall hanging would be a great project!!!!


----------



## Joelly

So cool!!!! Very creative!!!


----------



## pgr8dnlvr

Amazing, beautiful AND cool! Sure wish you lived closer so you could teach me a thing or two! 

Rebecca


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle

That is about the coolest, most creative thing I have ever seen. Most people stuff them away, but they took a ton of work to earn and should be shown off proudly! Great landmark for people looking for you at shows too- "we are the ones with the ribbon crate cover"...I love it!


----------



## Poodlebeguiled

Absolutely amazing! It's jaw dropping. I am so impressed. It's beautiful! And congrats on all those ribbons. How very creative...something to treasure forever.


----------



## Chagall's mom

*Quossum*: I'm going to have to INSIST you submit photos of your amazing creation to some dog magazines/websites. It is just too splendid not to be widely shared and appreciated. Just be prepared to start taking orders!! You may have to quit your day job to fill them.:wink: My grandfather was a tailor, perhaps if I try real hard I can exercise my sewing "gene" to help you out. Really, _please _submit photos of your sensational, one-of-a-kind ribbon quilt to some dog publications, or I will haunt you all year to give you guilt!







The other thing I REALLY like is it showcases your MANY accomplishments to show others--those who are reluctant, afraid (or just whine, I_ detest _WHINERS!) that they "can't" win with their dogs because of money or time or travel. I'm a_ huge_ believer in "Whether you think you can, or you think you can't, you're right." And it's for sure Q you're made of the right stuff!!:first:


----------



## cavon

I agree, Quossum, you really should submit photos to Poodle Variety or the AKC website!!!


----------



## Quossum

Thanks, guys! I bet _Clean Run_ would like to see the photos, too. I'll have to send them in!


----------



## Chagall's mom

Quossum said:


> Thanks, guys! I bet _Clean Run_ would like to see the photos, too. I'll have to send them in!



Good girl! *click* and *treat*! (Just name your poison!)


----------



## LEUllman

Just to be clear, those ribbons were won by your corgi, Gimble? Right?


----------



## Quossum

LEUllman said:


> Just to be clear, those ribbons were won by your corgi, Gimble? Right?


They were from Gimble, Pixie, and Hobbit; all the ribbons were mixed up in a box, so there was no telling which ribbon officially was won by which dog. You get a little sticker with each Q, and James files his, while I stick them to the card on the back of the ribbon, but I removed all of those to trim the ribbons to size. In fact, though Sugarfoot hasn't shown much (and has Q'ed less than he's shown!), there might be a few of his in there, too. (They all look the same from a particular club, though it's always cool when the clubs have nice New Title ribbons.)

There's only one ribbon I can definitively link to a specific dog: Gimble's Nationals clean round ribbon. She's the only one who's been to nationals, so I tried to give that one a prominent spot on the quilt!

--Q


----------



## cavon

Regardless of who won the ribbons, the cover is stunningly beautiful, a testament to all of your dogs accomplishments and to your dedication to training and competing! If everyone got out and tried to compete and succeed in a sanctioned event, they would understand how much each and every one of those ribbons mean to the handler/dog team.


----------



## Chagall's mom

Quossum said:


> Thanks, guys! I bet _Clean Run_ would like to see the photos, too. *I'll have to send them in!*


So *Q*, what did you do?? Have you sent photos of your great ribbon quilt crate cover creation off to some doggy magazines? Hmm? :hmmmm:
Just checking!:becky:


----------



## cavon

yes, inquiring minds want to know!!!!


----------



## Quossum

Haha--Not yet, but I promise I will!


----------



## Chagall's mom

Quossum said:


> Haha--Not yet, but I promise I will!


Good girl! I'll be watching!! :eyebrows: I showed the photos of your ribbon quilt to a dog trainer friend of mine. He was blown away! I can't wait for others to get the chance to see it too, so submit those photos! :nod:


----------



## CT Girl

This is gorgeous, this will cause a sensation. I do hope you will contact some magazines and let people enjoy your creative genius.


----------

